# Magee Products Retiring Gunner



## johnds (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone try out a Magee Retiring Gunner? I'm looking for a retiring gunner for use w/ wingers that is pretty portable - need something that is small because my dog box storage is pretty full at this point.

John Sigler


----------



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes they seemed to work great with the wingers. Everything mr. Lou makes is top notch. He spends a lot of his time researching and trying out the new ideas in his own time. I saw them work and bought 3 right then. Call Lou Magee @ 901-574-9998. Everything Lou has out are all terriferric pieces of training equipment. Great guy to deal with as well!


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

He makes a very good product. He runs field trails also. Very nice man. If I need anything else I will go there first.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

The thing I don't like about the Magee retired gunner is that in heavy cover it isn't tall enough.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Quote: "The thing I don't like about the Magee retired gunner is that in heavy cover it isn't tall enough." Gavin B.

Gavin, if you have purchased a retiring winger from me and do not like the product, I will gladly take the product back and refund your money along with shipping. (As stated in my web site) This is the first time I have heard anyone say the camo material is not tall enough. How much taller would like it to be? Keep in mind, the tall the camo material is the shorter the white material will be. We are limited in height to your wingers height. Am always looking for ways to improve my products and would like your input.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Lou,

Not the camo material, the white piece. It comes up to just below top roller on a winger, which is probably... 5ft from the ground? I would really like it if that was more like 6ft. Which is not possible unless you elevate the winger.

Your going to laugh, but this is my retired gunner. It has the same limitation yours does, in heavy cover or rolling terrain I wish it was about a foot to 18" taller. It is a stick with a hanger zip tied to it that spans the basket face. As the bird comes out it hits the stick popping it out of the far ring and the shirt and stick falls to the ground.


----------

